# Vaccination question for Tracy or anyone else who thinks they can help?



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I always read all the info you post about vaccinations for our dogs so I have a feeling I already know the answer to this question, but I am going to ask anyway. Hannah as you know is almost 12 now (just a few more days)....anyway she was not up to date on her shots when we got her (really don't know how many she ever had) but she is up to date now...had her 3 yr rabies last year and she is just coming due for her distemper shot in a few days. My question is do I need to get the distemper at this point in her life. She doesn't go any where outside of our yard unless it is for a vet visit/check-up? Her exposure to other dogs is limited to ours or my friend's dogs from Bella's which are all vaccinated and our kitty who is up to date on all of her shots and does not go out. 

Bottom line is I hate to put her through un-necessary things after all she has been through, but I don't know if I should stop her shots or not? Do I need to get her a titers test first or do you think it is ok just to stop? If yes please explain so I can sell my husband on this. Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

This is really an IMO! From the information you gave, I would probably pass on anything but the rabies you already did. I am very much against over vaccinating, and most certainly in an older pet. You could titer if you wanted but is it worth the cost at this point? 
You have a lovely crew!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mel's chi's said:


> This is really an IMO! From the information you gave, I would probably pass on anything but the rabies you already did. I am very much against over vaccinating, and most certainly in an older pet. You could titer if you wanted but is it worth the cost at this point?
> You have a lovely crew!


Up until I joined this forum I was always diligent about keeping up to date on all shots...except the rabies with my 1st chi because he was allergic to them and to be exempted from receiving them via a certificate from our vet. I to do not think Hannah needs any more, but we have only had her 2 years and like I said I really do not know how many other shots she has had in her life. I should also point out that due to 2 rounds of cancer her immune system is weaker than most dogs...we do supplement vitamins to help with this, but I worry if I stop her shots am I putting her at risk for anything at this point in her life.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

lynx8456 said:


> Up until I joined this forum I was always diligent about keeping up to date on all shots...except the rabies with my 1st chi because he was allergic to them and to be exempted from receiving them via a certificate from our vet. I to do not think Hannah needs any more, but we have only had her 2 years and like I said I really do not know how many other shots she has had in her life. I should also point out that due to 2 rounds of cancer her immune system is weaker than most dogs...we do supplement vitamins to help with this, but I worry if I stop her shots am I putting her at risk for anything at this point in her life.


Double edge sword...vaccinations can be helpful if you are exposed to the particular venue it is preventing. If you are not at a high risk, you risk upsetting the system with a possible allergy or other reaction ( I too was exempt from all vaccines after they caused seizures in my shelties). Since her system is already weakened from the cancer treatments, I would think this would put undue strain on her ( since she isn't out and about regularly or on the loose outside without supervision). If you are unsure maybe speak to your vet if they are open minded. You want to do what is good for her, but you also need to feel secure in your decision.  again, IMO you whatever you choose will be right because you are already weighing your optionseacewink:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If Hannah were mine, she would not, EVER, get any more vaccinations! I wouldn't titer either. Why? Because her system is already immune. You could cough up the money for a titer but I am 99.9% positive that she has antibodies to both distemper/parvo/rabies. Even with a weakened immune system from chemo, these memory cells are still there and they are still working.

Another angle.... when was the last time you heard of a 12 year old dog contracting distemper or parvo? It just doesn't happen. It is a disease of young dogs and puppies and dogs that are severely stressed and weakened. Hannah is none of these. 

Rest assured - she is protected. She doesn't need any more vaccinations. They will put undue stress on her system which has already been assaulted. She is not going to become "more" immune. She is either protected or she is not. I can guarantee you, she is already protected. And I will also add ... any vet who would want to go ahead and give this poor dog vaccines would not be acting in an ethical way. Most vets would say it is fine to pass. The chances of her contracting parvo/distemper/rabies is so remote as to be impossible. 

Continue to care for her as you have been... lots of love, fresh air, good food. That's the best you can do.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree with Tracy. At age 12 I wouldn't bother doing any more vaccines. If she's already 12; there's a good chance at SOME point that she had the vaccines after she was 6 months old. And if so, chances are she had that lifetime immunity starting 11 years ago lol. I would only bother titering if necessary for a Rabies exemption.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

lynx8456 said:


> Up until I joined this forum I was always diligent about keeping up to date on all shots...except the rabies with my 1st chi because he was allergic to them and to be exempted from receiving them via a certificate from our vet. I to do not think Hannah needs any more, but we have only had her 2 years and like I said I really do not know how many other shots she has had in her life. I should also point out that due to 2 rounds of cancer her immune system is weaker than most dogs...we do supplement vitamins to help with this, but I worry if I stop her shots am I putting her at risk for anything at this point in her life.


I'm curious about how you got your chi exempted? I had asked around about this before, as I found out the hard way that Lacey is allergic to the rabies vaccine and one of my ferrets is as well. I worry about getting her the distemper vaccine, too, but she is overdue. :dontknow:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome advice from Mel & Tracy, I agree 100%!

ps: I had no idea you only had Hannah for 2 years, 
for some reason it feels like she was always a part 
of your family. She just seems so at home, so content. 
You also do so much for her, it's just wonderful. 
Sending lots and lots of cuddles, hugs and kisses 
for your little girl!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you Tracy, Mel and KittynKahlua for the advice. I only got a reminder card from the vets about Hannah's shots. I will be taking Jasper in for his annual exam and an eye check so when I do that I will discuss with him the fact that I do not feel Hannah needs any more vaccinations and see what he says. Jasper is turning 4 this year and he is due for his distemper this month to. Given what Tracy said I would feel he doesn't need any more either. In his case I may opt for the titers test to make sure. He does travel, he is often around other dogs and he loves to go for walks in a neighborhood where we have lots of dogs. Jasper got his 3yr rabies done last year so it will be a while before I have to worry about that one. I will be sure to let all of you know what our vet says about both doggies. 



~LS~ said:


> Awesome advice from Mel & Tracy, I agree 100%!
> 
> ps: I had no idea you only had Hannah for 2 years,
> for some reason it feels like she was always a part
> ...


 We adopted Hannah on Jan 17th of 2010. So yes it has been a mere 2 yrs, but it feels like a life time. Everyday with her is a gift. As you can tell we love and cherish her like she was always ours and Jasper just adores her. She is our babygirl and our little angel. Thank you for the compliments ~LS~. 



LaceyGirl said:


> I'm curious about how you got your chi exempted? I had asked around about this before, as I found out the hard way that Lacey is allergic to the rabies vaccine and one of my ferrets is as well. I worry about getting her the distemper vaccine, too, but she is overdue. :dontknow:


 After Munchkin's reaction to the rabies vaccination we asked our vet to fill out an exemption certificate so under state law we were not required to get him done and yet he could still travel w/ us. The only thing we could not do is take him to Canada with us which we use to frequently do at the time we had him. As for Lacey's distemper ...how old is she and would the titers test be something you might want to consider to see if she even needs any more shots? I think you might want to follow Tracy and Mel's advice here and discuss your Lacey's options with your vet.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

lynx8456 said:


> After Munchkin's reaction to the rabies vaccination we asked our vet to fill out an exemption certificate so under state law we were not required to get him done and yet he could still travel w/ us. The only thing we could not do is take him to Canada with us which we use to frequently do at the time we had him. As for Lacey's distemper ...how old is she and would the titers test be something you might want to consider to see if she even needs any more shots? I think you might want to follow Tracy and Mel's advice here and discuss your Lacey's options with your vet.


I'll definitely be asking my vet about exemption certificates. I didn't even know they really existed, so that's good to know. Lacey's only 2, so I'll have to see what options are out there. Thanks


----------

